# Autobytel Review



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

Sorry if this has already been posted, and I'm not sure when exactly this review came out, but it seems to give a pretty honest critique of the Q7:
http://www.autobytel.com/conte.../1169


_Modified by 993 at 1:58 AM 4/18/2006_


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: Autobytel Review (993)*

There's also a video clip, too:
http://www.autobytel.com/conte...CH/Q7


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Autobytel Review (993)*

Interesting. Thanks for posting.


----------

